# USA Source for Euro Wagon Parts



## TY (Apr 8, 2009)

I am interested in building some general purpose wagons as can be seen on the Summerlands site. He uses Binnie Engineering wheels and journals from the UK. I am wondering if anyone knows of a US based site to order similar wheels and journals/buffers and other parts. Even a seller on eBay, for instance.

Thanks


----------

